# Source for grapes



## Wild Duk (Dec 7, 2012)

I live in Georgia and am starting to stray from kits and make wine from grapes. I've only done 1, 3 gallon batch do far. I'm looking for a good provider to ship to be. I've contacted Brehm as they seem to be popular but their shipping prices from the west coast get me. I just found M&M in CT. And their shipping is a lot more reasonable as they are on the same coast. Anyone know if M&M is puts out a reasonable product as Brehm does. 

Thx


----------



## Rocky (Dec 7, 2012)

I have heard nothing but good things about M&M.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 7, 2012)

M&M is very good, most everyone I know gets their grapes from M&M, plus, not only do they source the best grapes available from California (among other places), they recently partnered up and started a vineyard, Lanza Musto Vineyards, partnering up with Ron Lanza in Cali.
They are in it for the long haul.


----------



## joea132 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am fortunate enough to live nearby. They are top notch for quality and they are good people as well. I can't recommend them enough. I will say I have never used the other distributor though. I believe it's worth it to buy lanza grapes. They've make excellent wine the last few years for me.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 8, 2012)

Joea132, I've called "the other guys" in Clifton, they couldn't be bothered with answering any questions, they will not get a dime of my money.


----------



## joea132 (Dec 8, 2012)

M+M took a personal interest and called Rick lanza about my Koch cabernet this year. (high brix, high pH, high TA) It doesn't get much better than that! So far it actually is coming out well too.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 8, 2012)

Joe, there are a bunch of us that are going to get together and buy lugs of grapes this coming season from M&M, I will be sourcing Catawba grapes from a local vineyard as well, I tried a Catawba wine today at one of the local wineries, it was very good, similar to Moscato, a sweet rich taste with a hint of musky to it, I was very impressed!
Plus the Winery wants to work with us!


----------



## Rock (Dec 8, 2012)

M&M is the best!They get the best grapes they can from all kinds of regions of California as well as Washington state grapes.Also source the best chilean grapes.Now i need to try the italian grapes.


----------



## Mtown (Jan 26, 2013)

I would like to find a source for grapes (Sangiovese, Barbera, Cabernet, etc) in Florida. Is there anyone out there who would be interested in getting a group order so that we can try to keep the price down? I usually order 15-20 crates of grapes (used to live in PA) and there was a large group of us that would order together. Looking to do this in the fall.


----------

